# Limbsaver String Decelorator now avalible



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

The String Decelorator System is now ready to ship so call your local dealer and find out if they have theirs on order so you can get one.
Happy Hunting,
Gary Sims


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Any pics?


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> Any pics?


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Can just the rubber end be purchased?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*limbsaver string decelerator system stopper*

YES you can get just the stopper its also in camo or black fits 3/8'' rod


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Would like to try one. What stores (Cabelas, Bass Pro, on-line suppliers) are carrying them? Thanks.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Limbsaver String Decelerator System Now Avalible*

You can call 360 427 6031 they can help you find one. P.S. The stopper also comes in camo.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hey Gary,

Jimi there and also our rep Matt did a great job getting our order done.

Our first shipment of SDS's should be here on Tuesday. Cannot wait to try them!!!*


----------



## highpocket (Dec 10, 2008)

*String Decelerator*

Hi Gary, could you be a little more specific about this mounting from either front or rear as is noted. 

thanks
Mike


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm curious if there's any real difference between the new Limbsaver String Decelerator and my basic Bowjax Bumper. I definitely plan to get and try the Limbsaver real soon.

Either can be ordered here.....
http://www.bowrattler.com/accessories.htm


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone else have feedback on this product? 

From the looks of the Sims website they are "one size fits all." Hard to believe a 6 or 6.5" BH bow would use the same decelerator as a 7" BH bow...


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

AW you will need to have the proper lengthrod for it to be "universal". If the rod is too long with this stop just take it out and trim it off.

I will have on in my Alien when it arrives, so I do not have a review as of yet.


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I may order one as well.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

To Gary and Everyone

I can't prove anything as I just used my ears 
I replaced my stock suppressor with a bowjax stopper and noticed a little difference.
I then replaced my bowjax stopper with Gary's new Stopper and Wow what a difference. Just wanted to give Gary and this team credit for a great product and new user.

Thanks
John


----------



## LS ENGINEER (Apr 30, 2009)

Your ears are the only proof you should need. We feel that this is a great product. It has our patented air chamber technology which seperates it from all others!

Thanks for your comments!


----------

